# Die Schattenwächter suchen



## Rodanold (10. Mai 2009)

Die Schattenwächter suchen zum Neuaufbau/Restart noch Spieler aller Klasse
Zu finden sind wir auf dem EU-Realm Arygos.

Wir bezeichnen uns als Casual-Gilde.
Das heißt wir Lvl, Questen und gehen Inis. Aber alles ohne Druck und Verpflichtung.
Auch möchten wir ab und an mal in die Raid-Instanzen gehen. Was uns derzeit aber nicht
Gildenintern gelingt, da zu wenige Spieler. Aber wir gehen durchaus immer wieder Random nach
Naxx, Obsi und 1k-Winter. Diese Raids wurden schon mehrfach besucht. 
Das heißt das unsere Stammspieler auf diesem Equipstand sind.

Wir beschränken die Aufnahme *nicht* auf Lvl 80-Chars.
Allerdings sollten die Chars doch schon in Nordend unterwegs sein.
Euer Alter sollte über 16 liegen und ihr solltet Erfahrung mit TS haben und am Besten auch ein Mikrofon.

Zum Restart wurde eine neue Homepage mit Forum erstellt, welche ab sofort online steht.
Dort kann man sich noch mehr informieren über uns und im Forum besteht die Möglichkeit sich
zu bewerben. 
Desweiter haben wir übergangsweise einen TS-Channel auf einem offenen WoW-TS-Server.

Gildenbank mit großem Ausbau besteht, VZ und Crafting können wir großteils auch Gildenintern
durchführen..

Bei Interesse besucht doch:
Die Homepage der Schattenwächter-Arygos
Bewerbungen bitte dort im Forum unter Bewerbungen.

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne in diesem Thread zur Verfügung.
Oder auch im Forum auf unserer Homepage.

Grüße
Roni ( Paladin und Berater der Schattenwächter )


----------



## Rodanold (13. Mai 2009)

Nach wie vor aktuell.


----------



## Rodanold (17. Mai 2009)

... und noch immer aktuell.


----------



## Rodanold (11. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder dran erinnere


----------

